# leaded copper/soldered copper gutters



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

2 questions

I like the look of leaded copper gutters.. I know the cost is very pricey.. but it seems they are very hard to find here in chicago.. is it envirnomental concerns driving these out..?
originally, I wanted to install galvanized zinc but i was told that the chemical in the fire retardent will stain/wear out the gutters.. they will not warranty them in any way.

so that has lead me to Leaded copper. Are these on the way out?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Leaded copper is a great product but is restrictive only due to the price. I personally dislike the look, but it doesn't matter what I like, so long as my customer likes it. I have never seen leaded rolls for gutter machines however, but anything can be custom bent in 10-12' sections. Call Chris Industries or Windy City Metal Fabricators. Infact I believe Windy City has a 20' brake table and can do custom gutters in 20' lenghts.


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just in chris industries last week.. he said he cannot sell because of liability reasons.
thanks for the tip on windy city

tr


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Which Chris industries, Joliet or Northbrook, and what "liability" reasons?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Did you try Rain Trade in Lake Bluff, IL?

Here is the link to their page with lead coated gutters and accessories:

http://www.guttersupply.com/m-leadcoated.gstml

They also go by the name of GutterSupply.com

Ed


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

the chris industries in northbrook.. The guy said of health reasons( lead ).
adding lead in soil?
he said the risk of a dumbass lawsuit is not worth it.


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

I didn't know the gutter supply was out of lake bluff...
Thanks


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Who'd you speak with over there, Andrew at the front desk? Go talk with John or Rossi in the back office. 


Where are you located, Crib?


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey what a great site that is Ed, i love the look of the copper hoppers (leaders)
Cant say i've seen much of copper guttering over here only on high end jobs.
We use plastic guttering over here but then again we dont usually get the snow you guys get, only rain and alot of it!
Never heard of leaded copper either but nice look to it but i have always like the look of lead.
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

Rain Trade will ship 20 foot sections, but you can pick up longer lengths yourself direct.

It takes a lot of soldering work out of the job if you get all exact lengths for your job order and the prices were fantastic compared to what you can charge for copper 1/2 rounds.

Ed


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

*oxidizing leaded copper questions*

thanks for the correspoondence.

leaded copper is the same as lead coated copper same as soldered copper.right?
copper will fade brown in 5-10 years then to green depending on exposure.

leaded copper looks galvanized going up but then turns a darker gray as time goes on... then almost semi blackishgray.
will the leaded ever turn green.. i was looking at a historic building with what looked like leaded gutters... (definitely not copper )the gutters were very grayish black but there was a hint of that copper green peaking thru...was that the leaded finally oxidizing out after 100 yrs?


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

Ed, gutter supply/raintrade said the same thing as chris industries..not selling then anymore for bs reasons... have a feeling because i do not have a go to person there... i cannot get a straight answer.


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

Grumpy said:


> Who'd you speak with over there, Andrew at the front desk? Go talk with John or Rossi in the back office.
> 
> 
> Where are you located, Crib?


 I am in evanston. I will give those guys a try. thanks!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm in Glenview. What company do you work for?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

cribsmoke said:


> Ed, gutter supply/raintrade said the same thing as chris industries..not selling then anymore for bs reasons... have a feeling because i do not have a go to person there... i cannot get a straight answer.


I am not sure, but you can check out Weber Metals in Libertyville, on Rt. 176, and speak with the owner, Joe Woldhuis.

Ed


----------



## cribsmoke (Oct 28, 2008)

grumpy.. 
I am a small time carpenter/general contractor....also a Subcontracted project manager for a bigger general..but he dried up

Ed..i will check out weber

thanks again


----------



## spanjo (Feb 28, 2009)

We are, in fact, phasing out the lead coated gutters. They are still available in 10 ft. sections. They are no longer being roll formed through machinery. They are being made on an auto brake....thus the 10 ft. sections. We can do half round and k profiles as well as round and rectangular downspouts. Freedom Gray, from Revere, was made to replace the need for a life long copper product with a gray finish. Accessories in the Freedom Gray products are becoming more and more available.
Spanjo - GutterSupply


----------

